# Street Pups - Mobile grooming & Pet Care Services



## cez1280 (Jun 13, 2012)

Street Pups offers mobile dog grooming and pet care services around Surrey and West Sussex. Including dog walking, pet sitting, puppy visits and much more

Please email [email protected] for any questions and for more info

Thank you for looking

Ceri


----------



## dogwalkersplus (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi there! 
We have just launched our new website, Dog Walkers Plus ,an online directory for pet services which connects clients to companys and individuals. 
You can use our site to advertise:
	Dog walking
	Dog training
	Dog grooming
	Pet sitting
	Pet boarding
	Vets
	Pet shops 
It is free to place a basic listing so why not give it a try! 
Thank you for your time and we hope you have success from using Dog Walkers Plus !
Amy


----------

